# Amp kit suggestions?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Having gained a new appreciation for the two amp kits I built a couple of years ago, I’m now seriously considering building another one.

I would like to focus on a Fender combo or head.

I hear lots of praise for Deluxe Reverbs, Bassmans et cetera but what would be a great Fender style amp to have?

I’d be most grateful to hear the impressions and suggestions from anyone with experience.

Also along with that, what are the associated layout codes (eg. Fender Tweed Deluxe is 5E3).

I’m thinking Ceriatone for the kit as they ship from Canada, but I’m open to suggestions.

I’m not gigging so lowish power is probably best.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Ceriatone ships from Canada ? Neat. I wonder since when?

I’d go obscure vintage fender with trem. That’s just me tho. Like a vibrolux or Tremolux. Head box is always practical. And can eliminate vibration issues if they ever arise. 

merry Christmas to all.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Trinity Amp Kits

Brighton, ON.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sambonee said:


> Ceriatone ships from Canada ? Neat. I wonder since when?
> 
> I’d go obscure vintage fender with trem. That’s just me tho. Like a vibrolux or Tremolux. Head box is always practical. And can eliminate vibration issues if they ever arise.
> 
> merry Christmas to all.


Thanks man.

I may be mistaken. I thought I had received my previous Ceriatone kits from the GTA somewhere.

Tremolux looks like a 2 6V6 amp with about 15 watts.

Other than the tremolo how similar is it to the Tweed (5E3) I have?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What about StewMac? Think one of their Fender kits is $150.00 off right now.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> What about StewMac? Think one of their Fender kits is $150.00 off right now.


I was looking at those but wondered about the quality of components compared to Trinity or Ceriatone.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

My 5E3 is a trinity kit, but I am not the builder. If I were to build a kit, (and I am not at all likely to do that), I'd probably build the Ampeg B15 flip kit from trinity. For some reason I think that I'd like a bass amp that is peripherally related to Jamerson.

Also, since I am not a bassist, and I already have too much stuff and not enough room, this won't happen.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

And the fliptop is a cross over amp of great reputation.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

If you have money don't eff around.

Probably the most challenging options, but Kevin will direct personally if required. 

All Tube Guitar Amp Products - Amp Kits, Books, Gear - London Power 

Other kits will probably involve fewer decisions and less co-ordination. Especially if you want a one-trick pony.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> My 5E3 is a trinity kit, but I am not the builder. If I were to build a kit, (and I am not at all likely to do that), I'd probably build the Ampeg B15 flip kit from trinity. For some reason I think that I'd like a bass amp that is peripherally related to Jamerson.
> 
> Also, since I am not a bassist, and I already have too much stuff and not enough room, this won't happen.


Funny you should mention the B-15. I was looking at that one but wondered how it would sound as a guitar amp.

What’s the difference? Is it how the tone stack is designed?

Is there a simple mod that would effectively turn a B-15 into a guitar amp?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Another vote for Trinity. Best customer service and only an email away


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Funny you should mention the B-15. I was looking at that one but wondered how it would sound as a guitar amp.
> 
> What’s the difference? Is it how the tone stack is designed?
> 
> Is there a simple mod that would effectively turn a B-15 into a guitar amp?


I've never seen one up close, let alone played through one. I suspect that speaker and cabinet choice will go a long way to making it more guitar amp than bass amp. The advantage as I see it is the bass amp will have way better low end performance. Play a 7 string with a low A.....it'll sound clear and full. But this is all speculation.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Isn't a bass amp just more powerful with a bigger (15") speaker? Any time I go to my brother in law's to jam for a bit I'm plugged into a bass amp and you wouldn't know it by sound.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Allen Amps if you want something Blackface related.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

keto said:


> Allen Amps if you want something Blackface related.


I 2nd that recommendation. I built an Old Flame kit back in the early 2000's and was very impressed with the instruction manual and parts quality.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks to all for the responses.

There are several good kit suppliers out there, but what I’m actually seeking are suggestions for which amp design /layout to tackle.

I’m inclined to go with a Canadian supplier and with a cabinet from Derek Bell.

But....Deluxe Reverb, Bassman, Tremolux.........what to build......


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Build a lower powered Marshall. You already have a decent Fender option at home


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I ordered 2 kits from mojotone, they have been pending shipment since dec 2.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Thanks to all for the responses.
> 
> There are several good kit suppliers out there, but what I’m actually seeking are suggestions for which amp design /layout to tackle.
> 
> ...


For me, it would be the Trinity Amps OSD, modeled after the 100W Dumble ODS #124 - 22W / 6V6 or 33W / 6L6.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jimsz said:


> For me, it would be the Trinity Amps OSD, modeled after the 100W Dumble ODS #124 - 22W / 6V6 or 33W / 6L6.


Looks interesting.
Trinity OSD Kit









A local amp tech that I talked to recently praised Trinity kits for both the quality of the parts and the support available to builders.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, if you want a pedal platform capable of low to fairly high gain, and you want a bit of a challenge, I can highly recommend the Trinity TriWatt. HiWatt voicing at 20-30W with either 6V6 or KT66's. Has an extra gain stage over a typical Hiwatt, and channel blend built in as a switched option. Not *that* high of clean headroom, at least not with 6V6's, but certainly enough for home or small stage playing.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Well, if you want a pedal platform capable of low to fairly high gain, and you want a bit of a challenge, I can highly recommend the Trinity TriWatt. HiWatt voicing at 20-30W with either 6V6 or KT66's. Has an extra gain stage over a typical Hiwatt, and channel blend built in as a switched option. Not *that* high of clean headroom, at least not with 6V6's, but certainly enough for home or small stage playing.


Can you expand a bit on why this amp would be more challenging than for instance, the 5E3?
Just more connections, more complexity?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Can you expand a bit on why this amp would be more challenging than for instance, the 5E3?
> Just more connections, more complexity?


Yes. And several shielded/grounded wire connections from back of the board to front of house on the knobs. I hated doing that. In fact, I never did go in and fine tune the gain knob, which squeals after about 3/4. Known issue discussed on their forums, that can be worked out with chopsticking/wire placement etc. I just didn't ever run mine that high gain. They also sold me a beautiful HiWatt style head box for not unreasonable money, mrs bought me that as a gift.

It was very satisfying getting it up and running, it was my first project and the hardest of the 3 I've done.


----------

